# Cheias de 1967/83/97 em «DEPOIS DO ADEUS» RTP



## rijo (15 Fev 2008 às 19:12)

DEPOIS DO ADEUS - RTP
Domingo 17 de Fevereiro - 23:00

Com Maria Elisa, faça esta viagem no tempo…afinal esta é parte da sua história …e da história de todos nós

Uma série de 13 programas sobre os acontecimentos que marcaram a história de Portugal.

Pretende-se recuperar factos que fizeram história no nosso país, como a "Expo´98", o "Euro 2004" e também algumas tragédias como a queda da Ponte de Entre-Os-Rios.

Maria Elisa convida algumas individualidades que vão recordar os acontecimentos a que assistiram.

*O primeiro programa será sobre as Cheias de 1967*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Cheias em DEPOIS DO ADEUS na RTP*

DEPOIS DO ADEUS - RTP
Domingo 17 de Fevereiro - 23:00

O primeiro episódio, de uma série de 13, recorda as cheias de 1967 - a maior catástrofe natural ocorrida em Portugal desde o terramoto de 1755 - e as de 1983 e de 1997. Em estúdio estarão, entre outros, Pacheco Pereira, Helena Roseta e Diana Andringa que, em 1967, lideraram um movimento estudantil de apoio às vítimas.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Cheias em DEPOIS DO ADEUS na RTP*

Só para relembrar a emissão *hoje às 23:00* do novo programa da RTP com a Maria Elisa, «Depois do Adeus», cujda tema serão as  cheias de 1967 mas também abordará as de 1983 e 1997.

Para quem ainda não sabe existe também um tópico no forum sobre as cheias de 1967 :

 Cheias de 25 de Novembro de 1967


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2008 às 23:09)

Já no ar!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:14)

AnDré disse:


> Já no ar!!



Pois e que linda hora devem pensar que toda a gente tem a vida da Maria Elisa que amanhã está até ao 12h na cama...para alem da hora ser má tá com quase 15 minutos de atraso.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois e que linda hora devem pensar que toda a gente tem a vida da Maria Elisa que amanhã está até ao 12h na cama...para alem da hora ser má tá com quase 15 minutos de atraso.



Mas tens tempo para estar na Net


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2008 às 23:52)

Vince disse:


> Mas tens tempo para estar na Net



Calma ai Meteopt é sagrado  não posso tomar atenção a duas coisas ao mesmo tempo se não fico pior que um tubarão martelo.


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 00:15)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/mapas-de-zonas-em-risco-de-cheia-1661.html

Está aqui um tópico sobre este assunto. 

Conclusões sobre o tópico. Depois de se encontrar este decreto de lei com mapas de cheia no Rio Jamor (Queluz e Oeiras), um dos membro deste forum foi ao INAG que lhe informaram não terem os mapas, o que contraria um decreto de lei!

Enviei agora um mail ao programa a informá-los desta situação.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

Estou a gostar do programa. O debate pós-reportagem está centrado no ordenamento e nos riscos, acho que está a ser interessante.


----------



## rijo (18 Fev 2008 às 00:24)

Vince disse:


> Estou a gostar do programa. O debate pós-reportagem está centrado no ordenamento e nos riscos, acho que está a ser interessante.



Um programa interessante nos canais nacionais!

Um convidado do INAG falou falou e não disse nada... a jornalista respondeu: «Muito Obrigada» e passou a palavra para outro convidado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2008 às 00:53)

Gostei do programa, houve bastante discussão, não se centrou apenas no documentário.


----------

